# Please Pray for the Open RPCNA Pulpits



## N. Eshelman

Here is a list of the open pulpits. There may be some more since this list was compiled this summer. If you know of others, please bring them to the attention of this list. Brothers, we have about 80 congregations (including US mission stations) and this number is HUGE. Pray for us! 

Here are the congregations without a pastor: 

Atlanta, GA (Dr. Frank Smith is pulpit supply)
Berkshire, MA
East Rochester, NY
Hazelton, PA
Second Indianapolis (Senior Pastor and Associate Pastorates)
Kasumingaoka, Japan (Japanese is a must- but you get to sing from a Japanese Psalter!)
Los Angeles, CA (They have called a man, but it has not been passed on by his presbytery)
Manhattan, Kansas (This is not Redeemer Pres in Manhattan- it is a bit smaller)
Meadville, PA (close to RPTS if you want to do a D.Min)
Owego, NY (very old, established congregation)
Seattle, WA (not Driscoll's church)
Sterling, KS (this one has a great little college in the town in which the pastor historically has taught)
Topeka, KS (the capitol- a great group of people with a beautiful building)
Westminster, CO (I know nothing about them- Ask Adam King, I believe he has preached there)
Westminster (Chicago), IL (I am going here tomorrow. Great group and very committed to growing)
Wichita, KS


Please keep us in prayer as we seek God's blessing to supply our need for men (and men who are called, not just any men  )


----------



## N. Eshelman

Wichita has called a man as well.


----------



## Ivan

Praying for these churches and the men that God is preparing to lead them.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian




----------



## Arch2k

nleshelman said:


> Wichita has called a man as well.


 
Who told you?


----------



## N. Eshelman

Jeff_Bartel said:


> nleshelman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wichita has called a man as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who told you?
Click to expand...


I have some insider information.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian




----------



## uberkermit

You can add East Rochester NY to your list as well, Nate.


----------



## N. Eshelman

uberkermit said:


> You can add East Rochester NY to your list as well, Nate.



Is that a plant, or a recent opening. I know there is a Rochester, NY congregation- but what is East?


----------



## ADKing

Nathan,

Laramie, WY is not without a pastor. Bob Hemphill is working as the church planter there. We got to hear his encouraging report at the midwest presbytery meeting this week.

Blessings on your trip to minister to the brothers in Chicago!


----------



## N. Eshelman

Thanks Adam. I will remove that one from the list!


----------



## uberkermit

nleshelman said:


> Is that a plant, or a recent opening. I know there is a Rochester, NY congregation- but what is East?



Sorry. It is known as the Rochester RPC, but it is actually in East Rochester (A *very* important distinction if you are getting directions online. Incidentally, they meet in what was formerly an Episcopal church. There is _also_ an Episcopal church at the exact same address in Rochester. Believe me, with a situation like that, the hijinks are ready to ensue. ) 

So yes, it is the Rochester RPC.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

I saw that on Facebook about Bill Chellis but I haven't heard where he is going. We visited the Rochester RPC last year and enjoyed the visit very much.


----------



## Blue Tick

Praying.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian

Is Owego in Atlantic Presbytery?


----------



## uberkermit

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> Is Owego in Atlantic Presbytery?



No, it is in the St. Lawrence Presbytery.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian

Glad I saw that Rob... Almost mailed a letter to the wrong place


----------



## RTaron

Hi Nathan,
Is Seattle Vacant now?
Did Rev. Piper retire? 

Rick.


----------



## LadyCalvinist

Praying.


----------



## N. Eshelman

RTaron said:


> Hi Nathan,
> Is Seattle Vacant now?
> Did Rev. Piper retire?
> 
> Rick.



Pastor Piper retired this year.


----------



## N. Eshelman

uberkermit said:


> You can add East Rochester NY to your list as well, Nate.



Did Pastor Chellis accept a call somewhere?


----------



## Tim

This long list grieves me. There must be a shortage of pastors. What needs to happen (serious question - I really want to know!).


----------



## uberkermit

nleshelman said:


> Did Pastor Chellis accept a call somewhere?



No, he did not. He resigned.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian

Explains why De Regnos Christi has been so quiet...


----------



## N. Eshelman

Tim said:


> This long list grieves me. There must be a shortage of pastors. What needs to happen (serious question - I really want to know!).



We need to pray that God would raise up the right men for each congregation. I have heard that this happens from time to time in the RP Church as men that came into the ministry together tend to retire around the same time. This creates openings and then ministers shift a bit to fill the needs. Then new guys (like myself) come in to fill in the other gaps. 

We need to pray as well as support our seminarians (as the Heidelberg Catechism tells us to do!)


----------

